# Great Sax



## ColColt (Apr 3, 2015)

My most favorite rendition of "Danny Boy" I've heard and probably the most underrated musician. I bought this album probably mid 60's and decided I needed two just in case. I'm glad I did save one back. My sister was enthralled by his music and I made her a cassette of the album. The audio of the YouTube doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

At least we didn't have to listen to the god awful paddywhackery lyrics.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Polyphemus said:


> At least we didn't have to listen to the god awful paddywhackery lyrics.


Lovely word '*paddywhackery*'! :tiphat:
Presumably the Hibernian version of 'Balmorality'?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

We used to call that style gutbucket. (That's not criticism; that's actually what it was called.) I wasn't aware of him. I'm listening to Great Sax on Spotify.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I liked it until the strings came in. Reminds me of Ben Webster.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

starthrower said:


> I liked it until the strings came in. Reminds me of Ben Webster.


yes, he sounds a lot like Webster (maybe with a bit more vibrato). Anyway I still prefer the version made by Ted Greene for guitar, but that's another story.


----------

